# My 75 gallon low tech log (updated 9/30/2008)



## CaffeinatedCake (Jun 19, 2008)

That's actually pretty cool looking, compared to the "standard" look tanks get when planted [which are still really pretty].

Definitely a stand-out tank. Do you plan on keeping the planting light? Or are you going to go heavier?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Looks like a nice tank where your fish will be nice and happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

I plan to add a few more plants. Moslty on the left side to balance it more.
And the swords are very small right now so they well fill in a lot of the tank.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Aug 5, 2008)

I dont think you'll need more lights for a no fert no co2 tank


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats what I am hoping.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I think it looks good, I would add some taller plants on the left like you said and maybe add some anubias to the front...which would also give it some depth


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Any suggestions for taller plants that can take being in the flow of the filter?
With this tank I can not put the filter in the center. So I need something to go over there that the filter wont root up every five minutes and that can hold up to the flow.
Any suggestions? I am thinking maybe vals?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

you could try swords, vals, and some lower light stems as well


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Well I have three young sword plants in the tank. Two are on that side. lol So when they grow up they should do the trick.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok I have made some changes.
I still have the young swords on the left corner. They are pretty small still so you can't see them.








Also I am thinking of tyeing on some java moss to this pot. Would that work or should I wait and get some weeping moss I think it was called? Or maybe some Christmas tree moss? However I do have some java moss in one of my 10 gallon tanks. So I could put it on their now.


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

if your BN plecos already are in love with the pot, anything you try to stick on the outside of it will get uprooted within two days. lol... At least, that's what my experience has been. you could try it with a different pot or something... or just try it and see if they do it. 

java moss will stick to anything, even glass with enough time.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Ya they do like that pot. lol And the goodies inside. Maybe Ill just test one spot see how it goes.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Hehe last change till the new plants get here and the angel fish get here next week.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

I am still very happy about the way my tank is going. I have added a filter and even with my duck weed being thrown around it is still multiplying. So that is good. That stuff it great for keeping algae under control.
My angel's are all giving me toothy grins. I think they really like the place. lol
Best part it I am not having to replant anything everyday for a few days now. That was getting so annoying.


----------



## aux1tristan (Jul 20, 2008)

hey i like the pot. i think when plants start growing up around it it will look v. earthy and nice so don't feel like its ruining your scape.

Also, i dont see why fish hiding inside of it would uproot things you attach around it. Sure if they suck on all the outside of it the plants might detach. But what about sticking thick clumps of moss on with fishing line so that it cant get pushed off?

Anyway like I said, i think if you let those taller and bushy plants grow all around it you wont need to moss it and it will blend in and look neat.

Purdy!


----------



## c_sking (Aug 4, 2008)

I really like the pot, I would off set it so it some more, but thats just me. I think that it looks great in the tank and even if nothing is growing on it, when the plants fill in around it you will have a very nice look. 
Keep us updated, I really like it.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

I have some more plants coming and I plan to plant some around my pot. 
I have some low growing crypts I hope well fill in as ground cover. But with so little light they may get to tall for that. Have to wait and see. 
I really have no clue what they are just crypts that are so far staying short and they stayed short when they were in the 29 gallon too.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Plants are still not here. Hope they well be here soon. But I did find myself some black fabric for a buck. So I changed that. 
You can't see them but there are some smaller crypts in the front area. Maybe when they fill in some or I could try turning off one of the lights see if that helps them show up.









PS I think this is in the wrong area. If one of the powers that be can move it please?


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Few more changes.
Moved some plants out added more plants. Still have more plants on the way.


----------



## FarCanal (Sep 1, 2008)

Some of the plants you have coming, are any of them ferns? They should go well in this tank. Any of the Java ferns or Bolbitis if you can keep the algae off it.
If you're still looking for a moss to tie to your pot I'd recommend Peacock Moss as it will grow in thick from the start. Java moss needs a few prunes to get it to thicken up and grows to fast. Xmas moss will do the same as peacock but likes cooler water.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Nope no ferns and I don't like java ferns. Never had luck with it. However there is one piece of it hiding in there somewhere. It moves around. lol 
I well have to wait on some moss the place I ordered from did not have any. Next time I have some extra money Ill see if I can find some.
Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

I know Im nuts but I am redoing this tank again. lol

Going to get some more Seachem Flourite and when my new plants get here taking it down and redo it. 

I plan to leave the fish in it while I do this well that be a problem?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You could trigger a cycle if you replace all the substrate at the same time. A hefty portion of any tank's N-bacteria is hosted in the substrate.

What about doing the substrate replacement in stages? It would take some work to avoid mixing the two, but I've seen other people work it out successfully.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Im not replacing it just adding to it.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok got all the plants in. Most of them are in the front and on the left.









The right has been planted a couple weeks so looks a lot better. 








I think once I get some growth and I get them to stay down it should fill in nicely.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok the last of the plants are here. So now what I do is wait see how they do. I did move the anubias a little back from the glass so I would have room to scrap off spots. And the rocks well come out in a few weeks when they get some roots and stop coming up everyday. 
Also at that time Ill put back on the second filter that was to much water flow and the plants were not staying down.:fish:










This guy digs them up sometimes too but well just have to live with that till they take root.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is a question for anyone that might be reading this. I do not want to use excel on this tank. With its size and how much that would cost me. 
So the plants well get their co2/ferts from the fish and the fish food. Do I feed more then I normally would for that to work? Normal is how much the fish well eat in 3 min. Or at least that is how I was told many years ago how to judge the food. Is that still right?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

142 watts of PC lighting over a 75 gal tank... I think you're OK.

I've got 108 watts of T5HO lighting over my 90gal and so far I haven't needed to dose ferts.

All depends on making the right plant choices, I have tried a number that didn't work out, but also have a lot of species that are really doing well.

The sticky at the top of this forum is a pretty good list to choose from.

I think some fert tabs would probably be a good idea, though. Especially under the swords.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

I am starting to think I need to remove the pot. I think if I take it out the BN's wont breed again next year and then I wont have to worry about catching the darn things.
I have a ugly piece of drift wood I can put there and I could attach some of the anudias to it.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok last time I change stuff. I did this on the 16th and have not moved stuff since. lol
The left side still looks bare but I think if I just wait it well fill in and look nice. I can also get some clipping from the step plants and fill in as time goes on but not putting any more money into this tank for a few weeks anyways. lol


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Couple more pictures on my website/blog.


----------

